# FREE from 12-16 August: The Race (an inspiring story for left-handers)



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

To celebrate Left-Handers Day on 13 August the book will be FREE on Amazon.

*Vicky is left-handed and teased for being clumsy, but a visit from her Gran changes everything.*





Vicky's Granddad has died and her Gran is coming for a visit. Vicky wants to cheer her up by embroidering a cushion as a gift, but because Vicky is left-handed she struggles to learn how to sew. She decides that winning a race in the school sports might be a better idea -- but can she do it, especially when Graham threatens to spoil all her plans?

The story highlights some of the challenges faced by left-handers.

At the end of the book is advice on how to help left-handers; how to tell if a child is left-handed; the correct way for a left-hander to hold a pencil and to slant the paper; famous left-handers; percentage of the population who are left-handed; career choices for left-handers and cultural issues for left-handers.

If there is a left-handed child in your family you will find this book helpful to both the child and his or her parents, and should be a 'must read' for teachers.

The Race (an inspiring story for left-handers): A valuable resource for parents and teachers that highlights the challenges faced by left-handers - Kindle edition by Hurst-Nicholson, Jan, Burger, Vanessa. Children Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.

*Editorial Review*
This is what Pooh would have called a Consoling book. Vicky is a small girl frustrated - as so many children are - by being left-handed. (The author points out at the end how many items pose problems: pencil sharpeners, corkscrews, scissors and the number pad on a computer keyboard for example.) Illustrated with cleverly adapted colour photos, this shortish book ends with Sports Day and Vicky wins a race because she is a 'leftie'. Success at last! And nothing sinister about it. An observant story by a thoughtful author. For middle primary readers.
_Rating (recommended) Jay Heale - Bookchat._

ALSO AVAILABLE IN PRINT. Ideal for school libraries. Makes an ideal gift for a left-hander.

Available in Chinese.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the congrats   and the reminder


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Don't forget Left-Handers Day on August 13th  .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A book is a gift you can keep on opening - and a book that teaches a child is a gift for life  .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

What better gift to give a child than self-esteem? 

This book has already given confidence to a left-handed boy. When the story was read out in class, at the end he declared excitedly," I'm left-handed."


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi,

_The Race_ is FREE from 5th to 8th January. 

If you know any teachers please make them aware of this freebie. The book will assist them with left-handed children.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Now that the school year is beginning you will help left-handers by taking note of the advice in this book.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Notice how many left-handers there are on the sports and celebrity circuits. But there are still people who try to change left-handers into right-handers.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you can pass on the word about helping left-handers  

If you have a digital camera you will notice that the button for taking photographs is usually on the right and the on/off button on the left. This often results in left-handers switching the camera off instead of taking a photograph!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Some famous left-handers:

George H.W. Bush
Bill Clinton
Barack Obama
John F. Kennedy, Jr., lawyer/publisher
Caroline Kennedy, lawyer/author
Ron Reagan, son of Ronald Reagan
Vin Scully, sports broadcaster
David Letterman  host
Jay Leno, host 
Lenny Bruce, comedian
Peter Benchley, novelist 
Lewis Carroll
George Michael (Wham!)
Peter Nero, conductor
Seal
Whoopie Goldberg
Betty Grable
Cary Grant
Peter Graves
Mark Hamill
Rex Harrison 
Goldie Hawn
Joey Heatherton
Tippi Hedren
Jim Henson, puppetteer
Kermit the Frog
Rock Hudson
Angelina Jolie
Nicole Kidman 
Lisa Kudrow 
Michael Landon
Hope Lange
Joey Lawrence
Kim Novak
Ryan O'Neal
Sarah Jessica Parker
Treat Williams
Bruce Willis
William Windom
Oprah Winfrey


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Now working on providing a print edition


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Awaiting proof copy of print edition, but think I might have messed up the pagination


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Still awaiting the proof copy of the print version


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Still (patiently) awaiting the proof copy.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hurrah, proof copy arrived. Now doing some more formatting and the back cover is being designed  .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Awaiting back cover design from graphic artist.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Print version is now available


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Now to try distributing to the schools


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Sold a print version


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Now to begin advertising the print version.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Been to see the local school to decide on a price for the print version. Exchange rate has now made them much more expensive - but it also means that my royalties have gone up slightly


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Have had some good feedback about the book  . Will order some paperback copies for selling locally.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Now awaiting the arrival of the paperbacks


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Sent my one and only copy of the book to a reviewer. Got an email to say he'd received it and likes the cover   Now awaiting his verdict on the story and info.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Just got my first 'editorial' review from Bookchat, a long-established magazine that discusses children's books.

Review by Jay Heale published in the August issue of Bookchat.

THE RACE by Janet Hurst-Nicholson, illustrated by Vanessa Burger (Just4kix Books 2013)
An inspiring story for left-handers.
This is what Pooh would have called a Consoling book. Vicky is a small girl frustrated - as so many children are - by being left-handed. (The author points out at the end how many items pose problems: pencil sharpeners, corkscrews, scissors and the number pad on a computer keyboard for example.) Illustrated with cleverly adapted colour photos, this shortish book ends with Sports Day and Vicky wins a race _because _she is a 'leftie'. Success at last! And nothing sinister about it. An observant story by a thoughtful author. For middle primary readers.[PR]
J Rating * (recommended)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

August 13th is left-handers' Day - Happy left-handers' Day


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Schools are now beginning to pick up on the printed version


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you'll pass on the word to left-handers - we are often a forgotten bunch  .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Doing a Goodreads Giveaway for a paperback copy beginning 4th October.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you're a Goodreads member you might like to enter the Giveaway to win a paperback copy. Entries open until Nov 20th.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Giveaway still on until Nov 20th.

https://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/110375-the-race


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

There's still an opportunity to enter and win a copy on Goodreads.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Giveaway ends on 20th November

https://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/110375-the-race


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Will make a lovely Christmas gift.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Print copies are also available  .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

With the new school year beginning the book will make a useful addition to a school library.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you'll take a look inside.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Makes a lovely gift for a left-handed child.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Will save left-handed children a lot of angst


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Does anyone know any teachers who might like to review the book?


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Looking for teachers.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Had at least one new review from the combined freebie promotion.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Had three sales of the paperback since the promotion  .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Discovered a local free magazine for Mums and submitted a 250 word article on left-handers, which will be in next month's mag. Also giving away a print copy, so hope I get a few sales from it. The mag is also going to review the book  .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The Race (an inspiring story for left-handers)



Worldwide purchase links.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Magazine out with my article in. Now awaiting the name of the giveaway winner.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Please let teachers know that this book is available in print. Thanks.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Left-handers also have rights


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Your leftie child will appreciate how special lefties are after reading this book


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It's hard to believe that in 2015 there are still teachers who try to force left-handed children to use their right hand 



worldwide links


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

You have a right to be left.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Prince William is left-handed - and so is Oprah.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The print version is a great resource for a school library


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Lovely gift for a left-handed child. August 13th is left-handers' Day


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Another reminder about August 13th


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A great gift for a left-hander on Left-Handed Day August 13th


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you get a chance to Look Inside. Also available to borrow and as a print book.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Should be in all school libraries


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Grab yourself a copy of The Race while it's FREE from 11th - 15 th September as part of the KIDTASTIC GIVEAWAY.

Vicky is left-handed and teased for being clumsy, but a visit from her Gran changes everything.

Vicky's Granddad has died and her Gran is coming for a visit. Vicky wants to cheer her up by embroidering a cushion as a gift, but Vicky is left-handed and she struggles to learn how to sew. She decides that winning a race in the school sports might be a better idea - but can she do it, especially when Graham threatens to spoil all her plans?

The story highlights some of the challenges faced by left-handers.

At the end of the book is advice on how to help left-handers; how to tell if a child is left-handed; the correct way for a left-hander to hold a pencil and to slant the paper; famous left-handers; percentage of the population who are left-handed; career choices for left-handers and cultural issues for left-handers.

http://www.halcyon-books.com/index.php


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Got a lovely appreciative 5 star review from a left-hander after the Giveaway .

Can you believe this is still happening in 2015?

http://kfor.com/2015/09/21/oklahoma-pre-k-teacher-allegedly-calls-being-left-handed-evil-and-sinister/


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Can you believe this is still happening in 2015?

_Oklahoma Pre-K teacher allegedly calls being left-handed 'evil' and 'sinister'_

http://kfor.com/2015/09/21/oklahoma-pre-k-teacher-allegedly-calls-being-left-handed-evil-and-sinister/

Wish I could send my book to the family.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Just got this lovely new 5 star review  

5.0 out of 5 stars I give it a big right and left thumbs-up!
November 3, 2015
Format: Kindle Edition
Let Me First Say that I am not left-handed. I wanted to read this book out of curiosity and because I thought it looked interesting. What I ended up with was a great story and a lot of knowledge.

The story is about a young girl who happens to be left-handed. The problem is those around her just don’t understand that and at her young age, even she doesn’t. This leads to her feeling almost like an outcast.

The story itself is a great lesson for anyone who feels different to help them realize that not everyone has to follow the same mold. Sometimes it’s the differences that lead to greatness. A school event day, a good friend, a new challenge and a proud Gran help out to show this to Vicky and by the end I was even tearing up a bit.

Then the author has to go and throw in a ton of wonderful information, some interesting facts and great ideas for her readers leaving me with no choice but to rate the book at five stars. The book should be read by all kids for the great story and the knowledge they can gain


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The paperback version would make a lovely gift for a left-handed child .

http://www.amazon.com/Race-inspiring-story-left-handers/dp/1494989980


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Good to be able to spread the word about left-handers


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Will make a lovely Christmas gift for a lefty.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Great for parents and teachers as well.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you will help to spread the word about lefties


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A new school year about to start.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Check out the number of lefties in TV shows.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Vicky's Granddad has died and her Gran is coming for a visit. Vicky wants to cheer her up by embroidering a cushion as a gift, but because Vicky is left-handed she struggles to learn how to sew. She decides that winning a race in the school sports might be a better idea -- but can she do it, especially when Graham threatens to spoil all her plans?

The story highlights some of the challenges faced by left-handers.

At the end of the book is advice on how to help left-handers; how to tell if a child is left-handed; the correct way for a left-hander to hold a pencil and to slant the paper; famous left-handers; percentage of the population who are left-handed; career choices for left-handers and cultural issues for left-handers.

If there is a left-handed child in your family you will find this book helpful to both the child and his or her parents, and should be a 'must read' for teachers.

http://www.amazon.com/Race-inspiring-story-left-handers-ebook/dp/B00D30CIJU

Editorial Review
This is what Pooh would have called a Consoling book. Vicky is a small girl frustrated - as so many children are - by being left-handed. (The author points out at the end how many items pose problems: pencil sharpeners, corkscrews, scissors and the number pad on a computer keyboard for example.) Illustrated with cleverly adapted colour photos, this shortish book ends with Sports Day and Vicky wins a race because she is a 'leftie'. Success at last! And nothing sinister about it. An observant story by a thoughtful author. For middle primary readers.
Rating (recommended) Jay Heale - Bookchat.

ALSO AVAILABLE IN PRINT and ideal for school libraries


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you'll take a Look Inside.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Vicky's Granddad has died and her Gran is coming for a visit. Vicky wants to cheer her up by embroidering a cushion as a gift, but because Vicky is left-handed she struggles to learn how to sew. She decides that winning a race in the school sports might be a better idea -- but can she do it, especially when Graham threatens to spoil all her plans?

The story highlights some of the challenges faced by left-handers.

At the end of the book is advice on how to help left-handers; how to tell if a child is left-handed; the correct way for a left-hander to hold a pencil and to slant the paper; famous left-handers; percentage of the population who are left-handed; career choices for left-handers and cultural issues for left-handers.

If there is a left-handed child in your family you will find this book helpful to both the child and his or her parents, and should be a 'must read' for teachers.

http://www.amazon.com/Race-inspiring-story-left-handers-ebook/dp/B00D30CIJU


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Do you know that Robin McGraw is left-handed?


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Check out how many actors are left-handed.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Vicky's Granddad has died and her Gran is coming for a visit. Vicky wants to cheer her up by embroidering a cushion as a gift, but because Vicky is left-handed she struggles to learn how to sew. She decides that winning a race in the school sports might be a better idea -- but can she do it, especially when Graham threatens to spoil all her plans?

The story highlights some of the challenges faced by left-handers. 

At the end of the book is advice on how to help left-handers; how to tell if a child is left-handed; the correct way for a left-hander to hold a pencil and to slant the paper; famous left-handers; percentage of the population who are left-handed; career choices for left-handers and cultural issues for left-handers.

If there is a left-handed child in your family you will find this book helpful to both the child and his or her parents, and should be a 'must read' for teachers.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If there is a left-handed child in your family you will find this book helpful to both the child and his or her parents, and should be a 'must read' for teachers.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It's 'free' with Kindle Unlimited


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It's not just for left-handers


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Great for school libraries.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Left-hander's day is coming up on August 13th


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Don't forget left-hander's Day on August 13th


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you remembered left-hander's day on August 13th


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

On a promo from 7-8th September and selling for only 99c.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who bought the book while it was on the promo.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Don't forget about gifts for left-handers.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The book is an ideal addition to a school library.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Vicky's Granddad has died and her Gran is coming for a visit. Vicky wants to cheer her up by embroidering a cushion as a gift, but because Vicky is left-handed she struggles to learn how to sew. She decides that winning a race in the school sports might be a better idea -- but can she do it, especially when Graham threatens to spoil all her plans?

The story highlights some of the challenges faced by left-handers.

At the end of the book is advice on how to help left-handers; how to tell if a child is left-handed; the correct way for a left-hander to hold a pencil and to slant the paper; famous left-handers; percentage of the population who are left-handed; career choices for left-handers and cultural issues for left-handers.

If there is a left-handed child in your family you will find this book helpful to both the child and his or her parents, and should be a 'must read' for teachers.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Vicky's Granddad has died and her Gran is coming for a visit. Vicky wants to cheer her up by embroidering a cushion as a gift, but because Vicky is left-handed she struggles to learn how to sew. She decides that winning a race in the school sports might be a better idea -- but can she do it, especially when Graham threatens to spoil all her plans?

The story highlights some of the challenges faced by left-handers. 

At the end of the book is advice on how to help left-handers; how to tell if a child is left-handed; the correct way for a left-hander to hold a pencil and to slant the paper; famous left-handers; percentage of the population who are left-handed; career choices for left-handers and cultural issues for left-handers.

If there is a left-handed child in your family you will find this book helpful to both the child and his or her parents, and should be a 'must read' for teachers.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The book is an ideal addition to a school library. It would also be a lovely Christmas gift for a left-handed child.
Don't miss the free promotion on 19-22nd November.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The book is an ideal addition to a school library. It would also be a lovely Christmas gift for a left-handed child.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It will make such a special gift for a left-handed child.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Sold some paperbacks, so hope there are left-handed children who got a nice surprise for Christmas.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Great addition to a school library.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The book is an ideal addition to a school library. It would also be a lovely birthday gift for a left-handed child.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Good to have some page reads followed by a sale of the paperback


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The book is an ideal addition to a school library. It would also be a lovely birthday gift for a left-handed child.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The Race is now in the process of being translated into Chinese


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The book is an ideal addition to a school library. It would also be a lovely birthday gift for a left-handed child.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Translation into Chinese is going well.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The book is an ideal addition to a school library. It would also be a lovely birthday gift for a left-handed child.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

_The Race_ is now being 'transcoded' into the various digital formats in Chinese


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Anxiously awaiting news that The Race is ready for marketing.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Now available in Chinese on Amazon.cn

https://www.amazon.cn/dp/B071DNV6Y9/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1493458822&sr=8-1&keywords=Jan+Hurst-Nicholson


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Now available on three websites in China


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The book is an ideal addition to a school library. It would also be a lovely birthday gift for a left-handed child.



Also available in Chinese


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The book is an ideal addition to a school library. It would also be a lovely birthday gift for a left-handed child.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Vicky's Granddad has died and her Gran is coming for a visit. Vicky wants to cheer her up by embroidering a cushion as a gift, but because Vicky is left-handed she struggles to learn how to sew. She decides that winning a race in the school sports might be a better idea -- but can she do it, especially when Graham threatens to spoil all her plans?

The story highlights some of the challenges faced by left-handers.

At the end of the book is advice on how to help left-handers; how to tell if a child is left-handed; the correct way for a left-hander to hold a pencil and to slant the paper; famous left-handers; percentage of the population who are left-handed; career choices for left-handers and cultural issues for left-handers.

If there is a left-handed child in your family you will find this book helpful to both the child and his or her parents, and should be a 'must read' for teachers.



also in Chinese


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Yay. Sold a Chinese edition


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Vicky's Granddad has died and her Gran is coming for a visit. Vicky wants to cheer her up by embroidering a cushion as a gift, but because Vicky is left-handed she struggles to learn how to sew. She decides that winning a race in the school sports might be a better idea -- but can she do it, especially when Graham threatens to spoil all her plans?

The story highlights some of the challenges faced by left-handers. 

At the end of the book is advice on how to help left-handers; how to tell if a child is left-handed; the correct way for a left-hander to hold a pencil and to slant the paper; famous left-handers; percentage of the population who are left-handed; career choices for left-handers and cultural issues for left-handers.

If there is a left-handed child in your family you will find this book helpful to both the child and his or her parents, and should be a 'must read' for teachers.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Vicky's Granddad has died and her Gran is coming for a visit. Vicky wants to cheer her up by embroidering a cushion as a gift, but because Vicky is left-handed she struggles to learn how to sew. She decides that winning a race in the school sports might be a better idea -- but can she do it, especially when Graham threatens to spoil all her plans?

The story highlights some of the challenges faced by left-handers.

At the end of the book is advice on how to help left-handers; how to tell if a child is left-handed; the correct way for a left-hander to hold a pencil and to slant the paper; famous left-handers; percentage of the population who are left-handed; career choices for left-handers and cultural issues for left-handers.

If there is a left-handed child in your family you will find this book helpful to both the child and his or her parents, and should be a 'must read' for teachers.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

To celebrate left-handers day on August 13th I am offering The Race (an inspiring story for left-handers) FREE from 12-14th August. Please spread the word to parents and teachers as there is useful information in the book that will help them deal with left-handers.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Buy the print version and get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who downloaded the book during its free run.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Buy the print version and get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Vicky's Granddad has died and her Gran is coming for a visit. Vicky wants to cheer her up by embroidering a cushion as a gift, but because Vicky is left-handed she struggles to learn how to sew. She decides that winning a race in the school sports might be a better idea -- but can she do it, especially when Graham threatens to spoil all her plans?

The story highlights some of the challenges faced by left-handers.

At the end of the book is advice on how to help left-handers; how to tell if a child is left-handed; the correct way for a left-hander to hold a pencil and to slant the paper; famous left-handers; percentage of the population who are left-handed; career choices for left-handers and cultural issues for left-handers.

If there is a left-handed child in your family you will find this book helpful to both the child and his or her parents, and should be a 'must read' for teachers.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Now also available in Chinese on Amazon.com

The Race (an inspiring story for left-handers) (Chinese Edition)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you buy the print version you get the ebook FREE 

Vicky's Granddad has died and her Gran is coming for a visit. Vicky wants to cheer her up by embroidering a cushion as a gift, but because Vicky is left-handed she struggles to learn how to sew. She decides that winning a race in the school sports might be a better idea -- but can she do it, especially when Graham threatens to spoil all her plans?

The story highlights some of the challenges faced by left-handers.



Now also available on Amazon.com in a Chinese edition.



The Race (an inspiring story for left-handers) (Chinese Edition)

At the end of the book is advice on how to help left-handers; how to tell if a child is left-handed; the correct way for a left-hander to hold a pencil and to slant the paper; famous left-handers; percentage of the population who are left-handed; career choices for left-handers and cultural issues for left-handers.

If there is a left-handed child in your family you will find this book helpful to both the child and his or her parents, and should be a 'must read' for teachers.

Global link to Amazon worldwide stores getBook.at/TheRace


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The print edition would make a lovely Christmas gift for a left-handed child.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you buy the paperback you get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The paperback edition would make a lovely Christmas gift for a left-handed child - and you get the ebook free on Amazon.com.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you buy the paperback you get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com.



Also available in Chinese


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Vicky's Granddad has died and her Gran is coming for a visit. Vicky wants to cheer her up by embroidering a cushion as a gift, but because Vicky is left-handed she struggles to learn how to sew. She decides that winning a race in the school sports might be a better idea -- but can she do it, especially when Graham threatens to spoil all her plans?

The story highlights some of the challenges faced by left-handers.
At the end of the book is advice on how to help left-handers; how to tell if a child is left-handed; the correct way for a left-hander to hold a pencil and to slant the paper; famous left-handers; percentage of the population who are left-handed; career choices for left-handers and cultural issues for left-handers.

If there is a left-handed child in your family you will find this book helpful to both the child and his or her parents, and should be a 'must read' for teachers.

Global link to Amazon worldwide stores getBook.at/TheRace


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Vicky's Granddad has died and her Gran is coming for a visit. Vicky wants to cheer her up by embroidering a cushion as a gift, but because Vicky is left-handed she struggles to learn how to sew. She decides that winning a race in the school sports might be a better idea -- but can she do it, especially when Graham threatens to spoil all her plans?

The story highlights some of the challenges faced by left-handers.
At the end of the book is advice on how to help left-handers; how to tell if a child is left-handed; the correct way for a left-hander to hold a pencil and to slant the paper; famous left-handers; percentage of the population who are left-handed; career choices for left-handers and cultural issues for left-handers.

If there is a left-handed child in your family you will find this book helpful to both the child and his or her parents, and should be a 'must read' for teachers.

Global link to Amazon worldwide stores getBook.at/TheRace


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Vicky's Granddad has died and her Gran is coming for a visit. Vicky wants to cheer her up by embroidering a cushion as a gift, but because Vicky is left-handed she struggles to learn how to sew. She decides that winning a race in the school sports might be a better idea -- but can she do it, especially when Graham threatens to spoil all her plans?

The story highlights some of the challenges faced by left-handers.
At the end of the book is advice on how to help left-handers; how to tell if a child is left-handed; the correct way for a left-hander to hold a pencil and to slant the paper; famous left-handers; percentage of the population who are left-handed; career choices for left-handers and cultural issues for left-handers.

If there is a left-handed child in your family you will find this book helpful to both the child and his or her parents, and should be a 'must read' for teachers.

Global link to Amazon worldwide stores getBook.at/TheRace



Chinese edition


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Vicky's Granddad has died and her Gran is coming for a visit. Vicky wants to cheer her up by embroidering a cushion as a gift, but because Vicky is left-handed she struggles to learn how to sew. She decides that winning a race in the school sports might be a better idea -- but can she do it, especially when Graham threatens to spoil all her plans?

The story highlights some of the challenges faced by left-handers.
At the end of the book is advice on how to help left-handers; how to tell if a child is left-handed; the correct way for a left-hander to hold a pencil and to slant the paper; famous left-handers; percentage of the population who are left-handed; career choices for left-handers and cultural issues for left-handers.

If there is a left-handed child in your family you will find this book helpful to both the child and his or her parents, and should be a 'must read' for teachers.

Global link to Amazon worldwide stores getBook.at/TheRace


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you buy the paperback version you get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com

Global link to Amazon worldwide stores getBook.at/TheRace



also available in Chinese


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Ideal for a school library. If you buy the paperback you get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com.

Vicky's Granddad has died and her Gran is coming for a visit. Vicky wants to cheer her up by embroidering a cushion as a gift, but because Vicky is left-handed she struggles to learn how to sew. She decides that winning a race in the school sports might be a better idea -- but can she do it, especially when Graham threatens to spoil all her plans?

The story highlights some of the challenges faced by left-handers.
At the end of the book is advice on how to help left-handers; how to tell if a child is left-handed; the correct way for a left-hander to hold a pencil and to slant the paper; famous left-handers; percentage of the population who are left-handed; career choices for left-handers and cultural issues for left-handers.

If there is a left-handed child in your family you will find this book helpful to both the child and his or her parents, and should be a 'must read' for teachers.

Global link to Amazon worldwide stores getBook.at/TheRace


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Ideal for a school library. If you buy the paperback you get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com.

Vicky's Granddad has died and her Gran is coming for a visit. Vicky wants to cheer her up by embroidering a cushion as a gift, but because Vicky is left-handed she struggles to learn how to sew. She decides that winning a race in the school sports might be a better idea -- but can she do it, especially when Graham threatens to spoil all her plans?

The story highlights some of the challenges faced by left-handers.
At the end of the book is advice on how to help left-handers; how to tell if a child is left-handed; the correct way for a left-hander to hold a pencil and to slant the paper; famous left-handers; percentage of the population who are left-handed; career choices for left-handers and cultural issues for left-handers.

If there is a left-handed child in your family you will find this book helpful to both the child and his or her parents, and should be a 'must read' for teachers.

Global link to Amazon worldwide stores getBook.at/TheRace



Chinese edition


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I seem to sell more paperbacks than ebooks, but that's not unusual for children's books. At least with paperbacks people can leave them lying around for others to see and perhaps pick up .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Ideal for a school library. If you buy the paperback you get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com.

Vicky's Granddad has died and her Gran is coming for a visit. Vicky wants to cheer her up by embroidering a cushion as a gift, but because Vicky is left-handed she struggles to learn how to sew. She decides that winning a race in the school sports might be a better idea -- but can she do it, especially when Graham threatens to spoil all her plans?

The story highlights some of the challenges faced by left-handers.
At the end of the book is advice on how to help left-handers; how to tell if a child is left-handed; the correct way for a left-hander to hold a pencil and to slant the paper; famous left-handers; percentage of the population who are left-handed; career choices for left-handers and cultural issues for left-handers.

If there is a left-handed child in your family you will find this book helpful to both the child and his or her parents, and should be a 'must read' for teachers.

Global link to Amazon worldwide stores getBook.at/TheRace


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Ideal for a school library. If you buy the paperback you get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com.


Vicky's Granddad has died and her Gran is coming for a visit. Vicky wants to cheer her up by embroidering a cushion as a gift, but because Vicky is left-handed she struggles to learn how to sew. She decides that winning a race in the school sports might be a better idea -- but can she do it, especially when Graham threatens to spoil all her plans?

The story highlights some of the challenges faced by left-handers.
At the end of the book is advice on how to help left-handers; how to tell if a child is left-handed; the correct way for a left-hander to hold a pencil and to slant the paper; famous left-handers; percentage of the population who are left-handed; career choices for left-handers and cultural issues for left-handers.

If there is a left-handed child in your family you will find this book helpful to both the child and his or her parents, and should be a 'must read' for teachers.

Global link to Amazon worldwide stores getBook.at/TheRace

Chinese edition


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Ideal for a school library. If you buy the paperback you get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com.



Vicky's Granddad has died and her Gran is coming for a visit. Vicky wants to cheer her up by embroidering a cushion as a gift, but because Vicky is left-handed she struggles to learn how to sew. She decides that winning a race in the school sports might be a better idea -- but can she do it, especially when Graham threatens to spoil all her plans?

The story highlights some of the challenges faced by left-handers.
At the end of the book is advice on how to help left-handers; how to tell if a child is left-handed; the correct way for a left-hander to hold a pencil and to slant the paper; famous left-handers; percentage of the population who are left-handed; career choices for left-handers and cultural issues for left-handers.

If there is a left-handed child in your family you will find this book helpful to both the child and his or her parents, and should be a 'must read' for teachers.

Global link to Amazon worldwide stores getBook.at/TheRace


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Ideal for a school library. If you buy the paperback you get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com.



Vicky's Granddad has died and her Gran is coming for a visit. Vicky wants to cheer her up by embroidering a cushion as a gift, but because Vicky is left-handed she struggles to learn how to sew. She decides that winning a race in the school sports might be a better idea -- but can she do it, especially when Graham threatens to spoil all her plans?

The story highlights some of the challenges faced by left-handers.
At the end of the book is advice on how to help left-handers; how to tell if a child is left-handed; the correct way for a left-hander to hold a pencil and to slant the paper; famous left-handers; percentage of the population who are left-handed; career choices for left-handers and cultural issues for left-handers.

If there is a left-handed child in your family you will find this book helpful to both the child and his or her parents, and should be a 'must read' for teachers.

Global link to Amazon worldwide stores getBook.at/TheRace


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Ideal for a school library, or a gift for a left-handed child. If you buy the paperback you get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com.



Vicky's Granddad has died and her Gran is coming for a visit. Vicky wants to cheer her up by embroidering a cushion as a gift, but because Vicky is left-handed she struggles to learn how to sew. She decides that winning a race in the school sports might be a better idea -- but can she do it, especially when Graham threatens to spoil all her plans?

The story highlights some of the challenges faced by left-handers.
At the end of the book is advice on how to help left-handers; how to tell if a child is left-handed; the correct way for a left-hander to hold a pencil and to slant the paper; famous left-handers; percentage of the population who are left-handed; career choices for left-handers and cultural issues for left-handers.

If there is a left-handed child in your family you will find this book helpful to both the child and his or her parents, and should be a 'must read' for teachers.

CHINESE version


Global link to Amazon worldwide stores getBook.at/TheRace


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Ideal for a school library, or a gift for a left-handed child. If you buy the paperback you get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com.



Vicky's Granddad has died and her Gran is coming for a visit. Vicky wants to cheer her up by embroidering a cushion as a gift, but because Vicky is left-handed she struggles to learn how to sew. She decides that winning a race in the school sports might be a better idea -- but can she do it, especially when Graham threatens to spoil all her plans?

The story highlights some of the challenges faced by left-handers.
At the end of the book is advice on how to help left-handers; how to tell if a child is left-handed; the correct way for a left-hander to hold a pencil and to slant the paper; famous left-handers; percentage of the population who are left-handed; career choices for left-handers and cultural issues for left-handers.

If there is a left-handed child in your family you will find this book helpful to both the child and his or her parents, and should be a 'must read' for teachers.

CHINESE version



Global link to Amazon worldwide stores getBook.at/TheRace


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Ideal for a school library, or a gift for a left-handed child. If you buy the paperback you get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com.



Vicky's Granddad has died and her Gran is coming for a visit. Vicky wants to cheer her up by embroidering a cushion as a gift, but because Vicky is left-handed she struggles to learn how to sew. She decides that winning a race in the school sports might be a better idea -- but can she do it, especially when Graham threatens to spoil all her plans?

The story highlights some of the challenges faced by left-handers.
At the end of the book is advice on how to help left-handers; how to tell if a child is left-handed; the correct way for a left-hander to hold a pencil and to slant the paper; famous left-handers; percentage of the population who are left-handed; career choices for left-handers and cultural issues for left-handers.

If there is a left-handed child in your family you will find this book helpful to both the child and his or her parents, and should be a 'must read' for teachers.

Global link to Amazon worldwide stores getBook.at/TheRace


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Vicky's Granddad has died and her Gran is coming for a visit. Vicky wants to cheer her up by embroidering a cushion as a gift, but because Vicky is left-handed she struggles to learn how to sew. She decides that winning a race in the school sports might be a better idea -- but can she do it, especially when Graham threatens to spoil all her plans?

The story highlights some of the challenges faced by left-handers.
At the end of the book is advice on how to help left-handers; how to tell if a child is left-handed; the correct way for a left-hander to hold a pencil and to slant the paper; famous left-handers; percentage of the population who are left-handed; career choices for left-handers and cultural issues for left-handers.

If there is a left-handed child in your family you will find this book helpful to both the child and his or her parents, and should be a 'must read' for teachers.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

FREE with KU and the ebook is FREE if you buy the paperback.



Vicky's Granddad has died and her Gran is coming for a visit. Vicky wants to cheer her up by embroidering a cushion as a gift, but because Vicky is left-handed she struggles to learn how to sew. She decides that winning a race in the school sports might be a better idea -- but can she do it, especially when Graham threatens to spoil all her plans?

The story highlights some of the challenges faced by left-handers.
At the end of the book is advice on how to help left-handers; how to tell if a child is left-handed; the correct way for a left-hander to hold a pencil and to slant the paper; famous left-handers; percentage of the population who are left-handed; career choices for left-handers and cultural issues for left-handers.

If there is a left-handed child in your family you will find this book helpful to both the child and his or her parents, and should be a 'must read' for teachers.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Vicky's Granddad has died and her Gran is coming for a visit. Vicky wants to cheer her up by embroidering a cushion as a gift, but because Vicky is left-handed she struggles to learn how to sew. She decides that winning a race in the school sports might be a better idea -- but can she do it, especially when Graham threatens to spoil all her plans?

The story highlights some of the challenges faced by left-handers.
At the end of the book is advice on how to help left-handers; how to tell if a child is left-handed; the correct way for a left-hander to hold a pencil and to slant the paper; famous left-handers; percentage of the population who are left-handed; career choices for left-handers and cultural issues for left-handers.

If there is a left-handed child in your family you will find this book helpful to both the child and his or her parents, and should be a 'must read' for teachers.



Chinese version


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Delightful gift idea for a left-hander



Vicky's Granddad has died and her Gran is coming for a visit. Vicky wants to cheer her up by embroidering a cushion as a gift, but because Vicky is left-handed she struggles to learn how to sew. She decides that winning a race in the school sports might be a better idea -- but can she do it, especially when Graham threatens to spoil all her plans?

The story highlights some of the challenges faced by left-handers.
At the end of the book is advice on how to help left-handers; how to tell if a child is left-handed; the correct way for a left-hander to hold a pencil and to slant the paper; famous left-handers; percentage of the population who are left-handed; career choices for left-handers and cultural issues for left-handers.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

FREE ebook edition from 7 - 9th December. The book is also available in print and would make a delightful gift for a left-handed child.

Vicky's Granddad has died and her Gran is coming for a visit. Vicky wants to cheer her up by embroidering a cushion as a gift, but because Vicky is left-handed she struggles to learn how to sew. She decides that winning a race in the school sports might be a better idea -- but can she do it, especially when Graham threatens to spoil all her plans?

The story highlights some of the challenges faced by left-handers.
At the end of the book is advice on how to help left-handers; how to tell if a child is left-handed; the correct way for a left-hander to hold a pencil and to slant the paper; famous left-handers; percentage of the population who are left-handed; career choices for left-handers and cultural issues for left-handers.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Vicky's Granddad has died and her Gran is coming for a visit. Vicky wants to cheer her up by embroidering a cushion as a gift, but because Vicky is left-handed she struggles to learn how to sew. She decides that winning a race in the school sports might be a better idea -- but can she do it, especially when Graham threatens to spoil all her plans?

The story highlights some of the challenges faced by left-handers.

*At the end of the book is advice on how to help left-handers; how to tell if a child is left-handed; the correct way for a left-hander to hold a pencil and to slant the paper; famous left-handers; percentage of the population who are left-handed; career choices for left-handers and cultural issues for left-handers.

If there is a left-handed child in your family you will find this book helpful to both the child and his or her parents, and should be a 'must read' for teachers.*

http://www.amazon.com/Race-inspiring-story-left-handers-ebook/dp/B00D30CIJU

Editorial Review
This is what Pooh would have called a Consoling book. Vicky is a small girl frustrated - as so many children are - by being left-handed. (The author points out at the end how many items pose problems: pencil sharpeners, corkscrews, scissors and the number pad on a computer keyboard for example.) Illustrated with cleverly adapted colour photos, this shortish book ends with Sports Day and Vicky wins a race because she is a 'leftie'. Success at last! And nothing sinister about it. An observant story by a thoughtful author. For middle primary readers.
Rating (recommended) Jay Heale - Bookchat.

ALSO AVAILABLE IN PRINT and ideal for school libraries. Available in Chinese.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

At the end of the book is advice on how to help left-handers; how to tell if a child is left-handed; the correct way for a left-hander to hold a pencil and to slant the paper; famous left-handers; percentage of the population who are left-handed; career choices for left-handers and cultural issues for left-handers.

If there is a left-handed child in your family you will find this book helpful to both the child and his or her parents, and should be a 'must read' for teachers.



Chinese version


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Vicky's Granddad has died and her Gran is coming for a visit. Vicky wants to cheer her up by embroidering a cushion as a gift, but because Vicky is left-handed she struggles to learn how to sew. She decides that winning a race in the school sports might be a better idea -- but can she do it, especially when Graham threatens to spoil all her plans?

The story highlights some of the challenges faced by left-handers.



At the end of the book is advice on how to help left-handers; how to tell if a child is left-handed; the correct way for a left-hander to hold a pencil and to slant the paper; famous left-handers; percentage of the population who are left-handed; career choices for left-handers and cultural issues for left-handers.

If there is a left-handed child in your family you will find this book helpful to both the child and his or her parents, and should be a 'must read' for teachers.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A valuable resource for teachers, and parents of left-handers.



Vicky's Granddad has died and her Gran is coming for a visit. Vicky wants to cheer her up by embroidering a cushion as a gift, but because Vicky is left-handed she struggles to learn how to sew. She decides that winning a race in the school sports might be a better idea -- but can she do it, especially when Graham threatens to spoil all her plans?

The story highlights some of the challenges faced by left-handers.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

13th August is Left-Handers Day. _The Race _will be FREE until 15th August. Hope you will take advantage of the offer and share with leftie friends. 



Vicky's Granddad has died and her Gran is coming for a visit. Vicky wants to cheer her up by embroidering a cushion as a gift, but because Vicky is left-handed she struggles to learn how to sew. She decides that winning a race in the school sports might be a better idea -- but can she do it, especially when Graham threatens to spoil all her plans?

The story highlights some of the challenges faced by left-handers.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Vicky's Granddad has died and her Gran is coming for a visit. Vicky wants to cheer her up by embroidering a cushion as a gift, but because Vicky is left-handed she struggles to learn how to sew. She decides that winning a race in the school sports might be a better idea -- but can she do it, especially when Graham threatens to spoil all her plans?

The story highlights some of the challenges faced by left-handers.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Vicky's Granddad has died and her Gran is coming for a visit. Vicky wants to cheer her up by embroidering a cushion as a gift, but because Vicky is left-handed she struggles to learn how to sew. She decides that winning a race in the school sports might be a better idea -- but can she do it, especially when Graham threatens to spoil all her plans?

The story highlights some of the challenges faced by left-handers.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you have a left-handed child this would be the ideal time to learn about any problems they are facing in the home due to being left-handed. 



Vicky's Granddad has died and her Gran is coming for a visit. Vicky wants to cheer her up by embroidering a cushion as a gift, but because Vicky is left-handed she struggles to learn how to sew. She decides that winning a race in the school sports might be a better idea -- but can she do it, especially when Graham threatens to spoil all her plans?

*The story highlights some of the challenges faced by left-handers.*


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you have a left-handed child this would be the ideal time to learn about any problems they are facing in the home due to being left-handed. 



Vicky's Granddad has died and her Gran is coming for a visit. Vicky wants to cheer her up by embroidering a cushion as a gift, but because Vicky is left-handed she struggles to learn how to sew. She decides that winning a race in the school sports might be a better idea -- but can she do it, especially when Graham threatens to spoil all her plans?

The story highlights some of the challenges faced by left-handers.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you have a left-handed child this would be the ideal time to learn about any problems they are facing in the home due to being left-handed



Vicky's Granddad has died and her Gran is coming for a visit. Vicky wants to cheer her up by embroidering a cushion as a gift, but because Vicky is left-handed she struggles to learn how to sew. She decides that winning a race in the school sports might be a better idea -- but can she do it, especially when Graham threatens to spoil all her plans?

The story highlights some of the challenges faced by left-handers.

At the end of the story is a section on advice for parents and teachers.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

To celebrate International Left-Handers Day on *13th August* I'm making my children's ebook *FREE* on all Amazon stores from 12-16 August (US time). It's inspirational for left-handed children and contains valuable information for parents and teachers. Please share with other lefties.

_Makes a lovely gift for a left-handed child._ &#128512;


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*Vicky is left-handed and teased for being clumsy, but a visit from her Gran changes everything.*



Vicky's Granddad has died and her Gran is coming for a visit. Vicky wants to cheer her up by embroidering a cushion as a gift, but because Vicky is left-handed she struggles to learn how to sew. She decides that winning a race in the school sports might be a better idea -- but can she do it, especially when Graham threatens to spoil all her plans?

The story highlights some of the challenges faced by left-handers.

At the end of the book is advice on how to help left-handers; how to tell if a child is left-handed; the correct way for a left-hander to hold a pencil and to slant the paper; famous left-handers; percentage of the population who are left-handed; career choices for left-handers and cultural issues for left-handers.

If there is a left-handed child in your family you will find this book helpful to both the child and his or her parents, and should be a 'must read' for teachers.

http://www.amazon.com/Race-inspiring-story-left-handers-ebook/dp/B00D30CIJU

*Editorial Review*
This is what Pooh would have called a Consoling book. Vicky is a small girl frustrated - as so many children are - by being left-handed. (The author points out at the end how many items pose problems: pencil sharpeners, corkscrews, scissors and the number pad on a computer keyboard for example.) Illustrated with cleverly adapted colour photos, this shortish book ends with Sports Day and Vicky wins a race because she is a 'leftie'. Success at last! And nothing sinister about it. An observant story by a thoughtful author. For middle primary readers.
_Rating (recommended) Jay Heale - Bookchat._

ALSO AVAILABLE IN PRINT. Ideal for school libraries. Makes an ideal gift for a left-hander.

Available in Chinese.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*Vicky is left-handed and teased for being clumsy, but a visit from her Gran changes everything.*



Vicky's Granddad has died and her Gran is coming for a visit. Vicky wants to cheer her up by embroidering a cushion as a gift, but because Vicky is left-handed she struggles to learn how to sew. She decides that winning a race in the school sports might be a better idea -- but can she do it, especially when Graham threatens to spoil all her plans?

The story highlights some of the challenges faced by left-handers.

At the end of the book is advice on how to help left-handers; how to tell if a child is left-handed; the correct way for a left-hander to hold a pencil and to slant the paper; famous left-handers; percentage of the population who are left-handed; career choices for left-handers and cultural issues for left-handers.

If there is a left-handed child in your family you will find this book helpful to both the child and his or her parents, and should be a 'must read' for teachers.

http://www.amazon.com/Race-inspiring-story-left-handers-ebook/dp/B00D30CIJU

*Editorial Review*
This is what Pooh would have called a Consoling book. Vicky is a small girl frustrated - as so many children are - by being left-handed. (The author points out at the end how many items pose problems: pencil sharpeners, corkscrews, scissors and the number pad on a computer keyboard for example.) Illustrated with cleverly adapted colour photos, this shortish book ends with Sports Day and Vicky wins a race because she is a 'leftie'. Success at last! And nothing sinister about it. An observant story by a thoughtful author. For middle primary readers.
Rating (recommended) Jay Heale - Bookchat.

_ALSO AVAILABLE IN PRINT. Ideal for school libraries. Makes an ideal gift for a left-hander._

Available in Chinese.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*Vicky is left-handed and teased for being clumsy, but a visit from her Gran changes everything.*



Vicky's Granddad has died and her Gran is coming for a visit. Vicky wants to cheer her up by embroidering a cushion as a gift, but because Vicky is left-handed she struggles to learn how to sew. She decides that winning a race in the school sports might be a better idea -- but can she do it, especially when Graham threatens to spoil all her plans?

The story highlights some of the challenges faced by left-handers.

*At the end of the book is advice on how to help left-handers; how to tell if a child is left-handed; the correct way for a left-hander to hold a pencil and to slant the paper; famous left-handers; percentage of the population who are left-handed; career choices for left-handers and cultural issues for left-handers.*

If there is a left-handed child in your family you will find this book helpful to both the child and his or her parents, and should be a 'must read' for teachers.

The Race (an inspiring story for left-handers): A valuable resource for parents and teachers that highlights the challenges faced by left-handers - Kindle edition by Hurst-Nicholson, Jan, Burger, Vanessa. Children Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.

*Editorial Review*
This is what Pooh would have called a Consoling book. Vicky is a small girl frustrated - as so many children are - by being left-handed. (The author points out at the end how many items pose problems: pencil sharpeners, corkscrews, scissors and the number pad on a computer keyboard for example.) Illustrated with cleverly adapted colour photos, this shortish book ends with Sports Day and Vicky wins a race because she is a 'leftie'. Success at last! And nothing sinister about it. An observant story by a thoughtful author. For middle primary readers.
Rating (recommended) Jay Heale - Bookchat.

_ALSO AVAILABLE IN PRINT. Ideal for school libraries. Makes an ideal gift for a left-hander._

Available in Chinese.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*Vicky is left-handed and teased for being clumsy, but a visit from her Gran changes everything.*
Vicky's Granddad has died and her Gran is coming for a visit. Vicky wants to cheer her up by embroidering a cushion as a gift, but because Vicky is left-handed she struggles to learn how to sew. She decides that winning a race in the school sports might be a better idea -- but can she do it, especially when Graham threatens to spoil all her plans?



The story highlights some of the challenges faced by left-handers.

At the end of the book is advice on how to help left-handers; how to tell if a child is left-handed; the correct way for a left-hander to hold a pencil and to slant the paper; famous left-handers; percentage of the population who are left-handed; career choices for left-handers and cultural issues for left-handers.

If there is a left-handed child in your family you will find this book helpful to both the child and his or her parents, and should be a 'must read' for teachers.

The Race (an inspiring story for left-handers): A valuable resource for parents and teachers that highlights the challenges faced by left-handers - Kindle edition by Hurst-Nicholson, Jan, Burger, Vanessa. Children Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.

*Editorial Review*
This is what Pooh would have called a Consoling book. Vicky is a small girl frustrated - as so many children are - by being left-handed. (The author points out at the end how many items pose problems: pencil sharpeners, corkscrews, scissors and the number pad on a computer keyboard for example.) Illustrated with cleverly adapted colour photos, this shortish book ends with Sports Day and Vicky wins a race because she is a 'leftie'. Success at last! And nothing sinister about it. An observant story by a thoughtful author. For middle primary readers.
_Rating (recommended) Jay Heale - Bookchat._

ALSO AVAILABLE IN PRINT. Ideal for school libraries. Makes an ideal gift for a left-hander.

Available in Chinese.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*Vicky is left-handed and teased for being clumsy, but a visit from her Gran changes everything.*





Vicky's Granddad has died and her Gran is coming for a visit. Vicky wants to cheer her up by embroidering a cushion as a gift, but because Vicky is left-handed she struggles to learn how to sew. She decides that winning a race in the school sports might be a better idea -- but can she do it, especially when Graham threatens to spoil all her plans?

The story highlights some of the challenges faced by left-handers.

At the end of the book is advice on how to help left-handers; how to tell if a child is left-handed; the correct way for a left-hander to hold a pencil and to slant the paper; famous left-handers; percentage of the population who are left-handed; career choices for left-handers and cultural issues for left-handers.

If there is a left-handed child in your family you will find this book helpful to both the child and his or her parents, and should be a 'must read' for teachers.

The Race (an inspiring story for left-handers): A valuable resource for parents and teachers that highlights the challenges faced by left-handers - Kindle edition by Hurst-Nicholson, Jan, Burger, Vanessa. Children Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.

*Editorial Review*
This is what Pooh would have called a Consoling book. Vicky is a small girl frustrated - as so many children are - by being left-handed. (The author points out at the end how many items pose problems: pencil sharpeners, corkscrews, scissors and the number pad on a computer keyboard for example.) Illustrated with cleverly adapted colour photos, this shortish book ends with Sports Day and Vicky wins a race because she is a 'leftie'. Success at last! And nothing sinister about it. An observant story by a thoughtful author. For middle primary readers.
_Rating (recommended) Jay Heale - Bookchat._

ALSO AVAILABLE IN PRINT. Ideal for school libraries. Makes an ideal gift for a left-hander.

Available in Chinese.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

To celebrate International Left-Handers Day on *13th August* I'm making my children's ebook *FREE* on all Amazon stores from 12-16 August (US time). It's inspirational for left-handed children and contains valuable information for parents and teachers. Please share with other lefties.


----------

